# Proposed Closing of False Cape State Park and other VA government cuts



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

http://hamptonroads.com/2010/02/mcdonnell-budget-cuts-target-education-health-false-cape-state-park


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No worries, they don't own below the low mean tide mark and you can see vehicles coming from a long way away down there. And there'll be even less vehicles than usual as there won't be any rangers there if it is closed

Sorry officer, I didn't know it was closed, I just rode up from NC

But on another note, Mc Donnel has opened up some rest stops, doesn't that make you feel better?


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Be careful 'trolling' at the rest stops...who knew women didn't have adams apples?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

das5moto said:


> Be careful 'trolling' at the rest stops...who knew women didn't have adams apples?


That's actually pretty common knowledge D, sorry you missed the memo

So, no one except Al is worried about False Cape? Bloody L, what is this place coming to?


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

How about we get rid of some cops instead closing state parks and cutting education. I can think of at least 2 cities in VA that should be using county law enforcement instead of having they're own Police. Plus any time a VA cop is fired is a good damn day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*false cape park*

i was planning to visit false cape park in a few weeks from now.Sorry to here this.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

redneckranger said:


> How about we get rid of some cops instead closing state parks and cutting education. I can think of at least 2 cities in VA that should be using county law enforcement instead of having they're own Police. Plus any time a VA cop is fired is a good damn day


wow.... really? thats the best you can add to this thread?

and by county im assuming you mean Sherriff's Dept? Well those places your talking about do have them, they were the default LEA, and those localities required not only a refferendum, but legislative approval. SO it sounds like everyone but you voted they needed it.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I really hope this park stays open. The fact that False Cape is the least-visited of VA's parks is exactly it's appeal. I like that the only facilities are primitive camp sites and a two-seater outhouse. I also enjoy that the place isn't stomped by thousands of people every weekend.

My conspiracy-wired brain tells me there's more to this than saving money. There's a lot of undeveloped land that could be developed, sold and taxed. I would not be surprised to see condos and cottages stretching from Sandbridge to Corolla if False Cape is closed. I find it difficult to believe that land will just sit there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> My conspiracy-wired brain tells me there's more to this than saving money. There's a lot of undeveloped land that could be developed, sold and taxed. I would not be surprised to see condos and cottages stretching from Sandbridge to Corolla if False Cape is closed. I find it difficult to believe that land will just sit there.


 Does the state have that kind of contol of Federal controlled land? Wouldn't that be like building a Disney Land at Yellow Stone? 

Lets hope budget cuts don't affect the park's closer.. but if it was a toss up between cuts to my daughter's education vs. a National park.. the choice is easy. But with that said.. there's a lot more Pork that can be trimmed besides education and Parks.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually Al, If it is FC they are talking of closing, does that mean BB wil still be open? Different place run by different people.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> i was planning to visit false cape park in a few weeks from now.Sorry to here this.


If these proposals go thru.....the park wouldn't close until July 1. Estimated $500,000. a year savings in all for closing the 5 parks.
http://hamptonroads.com/2010/02/beachs-false-cape-list-possible-state-park-closures

http://www.wtkr.com/news/dp-va--budgetcut-parks0218feb18,0,6670889.story


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

False Cape is a _state_ park, where Yellowstone is a _national park_. I believe the state can do whatever it wishes with that land. I could be wrong about this. If anyone reading this knows for sure, please post. I would like to know. Thank you.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

False Cape is state and BB is Fed, so BB will still be open and therefore access to the beach should still be in place.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

NTKG said:


> wow.... really? thats the best you can add to this thread?
> 
> and by county im assuming you mean Sherriff's Dept? Well those places your talking about do have them, they were the default LEA, and those localities required not only a refferendum, but legislative approval. SO it sounds like everyone but you voted they needed it.


sorry but i hate waking to 7-11 at midnight and getting stopped by some Barny Fife thinking im drunk or committing some crime while they can't catch real criminals (robbers and rapist child molesters and murderers)


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Pretty Soon Beach Fishing will Be Done like Covert Operations*

Sorry to her you guys up north are loosing beach access too... Told ya it was coming... They aint gonna stop me catch me if you can.... JAM


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

At this point contacting the delegate and senator for a voters district expressing your concerns may be the best course of action. 

I believe both the senate and house will have their respective budgets out on Sunday and we can get a better idea of where the closure stands. Over the next few weeks the budget will be deliberated and bills amended etc. 

The time is very short to express concern before the end of the legislative session. Once the bills make it through both houses it will go the governor for his approval and or veto then back to the legislature for the veto session.

Better make your voice heard and start putting words into action, before it's too late!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Does this actually mean you won't be able to fish the beach, though? I realize that they're going to technically close the park, but that doesn't mean fences are going to be erected or anything. It just means their won't be staff to adminstrate the place.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Acording to the third paragraph in this article ,the parks in question will be closed to the public. 

Also in the article, it references to if and when the state's budget gets in check, the parks may reopen at some point.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I stand corrected.

So I wonder how they'll enforce a rule keeping out the public if there's no one there to do it? Not advocating anyone break the law, just saying.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

If it goes down, they won't keep the public from accessing the shoreline, but the interior portions to the sound would be off limits.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

They should sell permits to drive that beach.
I'd pay a thousand maybe more.
They would see how quickly their budget would be provided.
Right now it is costing you and I $500,000 a year just to keep us out.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> If it goes down, they won't keep the public from accessing the shoreline, but the interior portions to the sound would be off limits.


How do you know that Dr.?

So, for people in the know, will BB be open but not FC?
Flea, how can you be breaking the law if you are in the water?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I guess the question that hasn't been asked is will the parking lot at the Ranger station be available to park and walk to the beach. That is on state property right ??

If they close the park completely I would think no is the answer and if B.B. beaches are closed to human access then it'll be difficult (unlawfull) to walk the beach to get there. Sad state of affairs but like Steve said that's just the first cut from the Governor, maybe the state senate and/or house will see things differently.

"Dyhard" had it pegged, why not just raise the permit fees we already pay to get the same access. Where's that $$ going now ??? And besides my current permit doesn't run out until this coming Sept.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.fws.gov/backbay/
BB is Federal, not state. It doesn't begin state park until you are about three miles down.
So.... we should still be legally able to get to the walkovers.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> http://www.fws.gov/backbay/
> BB is Federal, not state. It doesn't begin state park until you are about three miles down.
> So.... we should still be legally able to get to the walkovers.


correct, Back Bay is a National Wildlife Refuge managed by the US Fish and Wildlife Service. It's access won't change with regard to closing False Cape STATE Park.

That said, and I may be proven wrong, closing FCSP would mean laying off or reassigning staff, thus rendering the facilities unusable and unmaintained. You would likely risk some penalty if caught attempting to use such facilities. But the shoreline is in the public domain regardless of the status of the park. You will be able to walk all the way to the NC line just as the grandfathered permit owners will be able to drive there using the same corridor.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

This is what I do not understand. Back Bay does not employ State workers, so why would the Back Bay ranger station close?
I believe there is a ranger that lives down in False Cape, it would seem that only her and the other Stater rangers would be out of a job or relocated. Not trying to get picky here Dr. as none of us know for sure, but I would like to know with some degree of certanty. 

........


So, I called Back Bay. The ranger station will stay open, we will have access to the walkovers and the beach. There may be no trams.
This actually could be a good thing. It will mean no hunts this year, which essentially closes down the beach in False Cape in Oct. That added to the fact that we should be able to walk/ride the beach will mean more drummin':fishing:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Darren, I think you just answered your own question. BBNWR has no relationship to FCSP except for the fact they share a border.

Closing FCSP (State Property) has no bearing on how BBNWR (Federal Property) is managed.

BBNWR will probably still conduct their hunts as scheduled, which will temporarily prevent access as it has in the past.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

IMO it will have an effect....You have to remember BBNWR back's up to FCSP if I am correct....if it were to happen, it would increase BBNWR visitation for sure, and would create an additional workload for the staff at BBNWR, as far as visitor information and controlling access from the Refuge into the Park.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's a really interesting point about the Carova residents who have driving permits. They are above the high tide line and will have to drive through the state park. Who will patrol that access?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> That's a really interesting point about the Carova residents who have driving permits. They are above the high tide line and will have to drive through the state park. Who will patrol that access?



Maybe the days of playing Frogger on the beach are over...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

AL_N_VB said:


> Maybe the days of playing Frogger on the beach are over...


Fat chance on that.

I still don't see how much money is saved by closing it. And if it's gonna cost money to keep people out, what's the purpose? At the rate we're losing beach access throughout the whole mid atlantic, maybe they'll just put a fence up with a gate for the vehicles.

Like Dixie says, write those legislators.....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Can it get any more absurd?.......three things for sure...1) somehow the residents will retain their driving rights....2)someway fishing will be prohibited....3)rather than saving 100-grand,it will wind up costing more than that figure to enforce the rules/program........if they would lease it to me for the $100grand per year I would be glad to sign a multiyear lease and take it off the gov'ts hands....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Can it get any more absurd?.......three things for sure...1) somehow the residents will retain their driving rights....2)someway fishing will be prohibited....3)rather than saving 100-grand,it will wind up costing more than that figure to enforce the rules/program........if they would lease it to me for the $100grand per year I would be glad to sign a multiyear lease and take it off the gov'ts hands....the R


Jokers to the left of me... clowns to the right...

Ya got Audobon down south and the GOP in VA.... so where does the outdoor beach going, nature loving consumer spend their vacation money????? Guess I'll just save up and take my fishing excursions to Costa Rica chasin' roosters and jacks from the surf and pelagics from the skiff....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wow!!!!! Has he had a change of heart?  
Or is it *just *the politician in him speaking. 













Or:
http://blog.virginiaparks.org/blog/dcr-virginia/0/0/2010-ad-campaign-for-virginia-state-parks  

At least the second clip shows some fishing.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I saw an add for him and Va. state parks last night. Made me want to throw a brick at the tv.
I will be calling his office when I return from DC today. 
BS.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Got a call in this morning. We'll see what happens.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I saw an add for him and Va. state parks last night. Made me want to throw a brick at the tv.
> I will be calling his office when I return from DC today.
> BS.



hear him on the radio all day. He says he loves and supports the VA State parks.... wonder which ones?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Good news*

From what I have heard, both the house and senate did not include the cuts in their budgets.

For those who wrote in thanks, for those who didn't by all means please do, until this is officially a done deal!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i want to agree with my friends, but sometimes you guys just spout off some silly things.

your right lets blame the new gov for cutting the fat off of what Kaine never even looked at. The state of VA has nothing to do with the US economy or any of the previous admins.

A *park* should never be more important than a person just like a bird shouldn't. It goes both ways.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> the GOP in VAQUOTE]
> 
> I'd like to hear INTELLIGENTLY what you have to say about the GOP.
> 
> Besides your military service, living and working in an area completely dominated by the infrastructure that was put in place with GOP ideals in mind.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> From what I have heard, both the house and senate did not include the cuts in their budgets.
> 
> For those who wrote in thanks, for those who didn't by all means please do, until this is officially a done deal!!!


roger that. there were a number of cuts that imho were bad for va and many of them seemingly will go away.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Neil, it's more like-shut down a pefectly good park that is one of a kind in the East Coast and open up some pee stops that gets me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Neil, it's more like-shut down a pefectly good park that is one of a kind in the East Coast and open up some pee stops that gets me.


well the pee stop got me too until I did some more research about what Jlannon said. It's crazy all these issues really do intermingle. 

Btw, I called the other day. Got some intel


----------

